# Is something wrong with our fourm?



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2009)

It has been real weird for me and grant it lagging not opening pages, opening pages but then shutting down the whole page. It is real weird i don't thing i explained it real well but we will see if anybody else has this problem who is a little better at speaking.


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2009)

No problems here. May be something on your end.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 5, 2009)

Chase said:


> It has been real weird for me and grant it lagging not opening pages, opening pages but then shutting down the whole page. It is real weird i don't thing i explained it real well but we will see if anybody else has this problem who is a little better at speaking.


Excellent as the content of MantidForum is (and I trust that that bit of flattery will save me from being banned) the site is, to say the least, quirky. What client do you use, Chase? I lost the ability to make replies on this forum on Firefox, months ago, and despite all the usual attempted "fixes" have been unable to correct it short of wiping the disk and reinstalling the OS. On Chrome, it also acts out, usually, on my machines, by making large and improbable highlights which have to be fixed before I can proceed. It is possible, though, that that problem arises because I am using Chrome as a subsidiary, not default, client. It maybe that this program was designed principally for WE and I have thought of ditching Chrome for a subsidiary version of IE 8. On the other hand, I know sweet Fanny Adams about computers, so maybe there is a simple explanation that I have failed to find. Are other members experiencing client problems with this site?


----------



## andy bailey (Sep 5, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> making large and improbable highlights which have to be fixed before I can proceed.


Oh good! I thought it was just happening to me! thought it was because I assembled this `puter for my daughter from bits out of a dumpster. lol!


----------



## Orin (Sep 5, 2009)

I've used a few different computers with absolutely no trouble but they do all run on microsoft.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2009)

It could just be my computer....


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 6, 2009)

Chase said:


> It could just be my computer....


If it were, you should have trouble with other sites as well.


----------

